# starting ICSI



## alexsmummy (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

Im just about to start my first cycle of IVF - althought I think the doctor is suggesting ICSI.  We have been trying for about 5 years and have finally saved up enough to start our first cycle.  We have a previous son (who is now 9 years old) conceieved absolutely naturally but was born with multiple congenital cardiac conditions and a genetic syndrome, so to say we have had a rough time with him is an understatement.  He was the first child to survive the corrective surgery at his age and birthweight in Europe!  We do feel really blessed to have him but we all desperately want another one, a healthy one.  I know it sounds selfish but its really important for me to take a baby home and experience being a mother in the true sense of the word.  

We started with rounds of investigations over a year ago, a hysterosalpingoramme and L&D which showed a blocked falopian tube, fybroid and polyps, (the polyps were removed and the fybroid left as it is apparently small).  My ovarian reserve seems ok and I hve had about a zillion internal scans of my bits!  My husband checks out ok in terms of count but has 95% abnormal sperm so they are recommending ICSI to us.  

anyway the long and short of it is that we are just waiting for my next period to start and then we start this first cycle.  I have to be honest, we have been talking aboug this for months and i felt brave and okay with it, but now the meds have turned up im shaking like a leaf and feel really tearful?  I guess it seems very REAL all of a sudden.  I guess Im anxious about geting the mediines right, injecting myself but more than all of that I am really anxious about the emotional impact this will have on all of us if I dont end up pregnant.  We are not that well off and have spent the past year working ourselves to death, and saving like mad to even have a shot at this so the money side is scary and worrying too. 

i would be so grateful for any avice or support, anyone who has been through this.  I feel like I have no idea what to expect, what side affects might occour and am anxious about getting the treatment right?!  i suppose i am worried about screwing it all up! 
good luck to everyone in their treatments
x


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello Alexsmummy, I had ICSI for number two, too. It was intense and very emotional. Try not to stress about the things that you cannot control, there's no point, you have enough on your plate. Find a way to relax, I had a few acupuncture sessions. And keep DH involved so you don't feel like you're going it alone.

Are you having treatment in any of the clinics that has its own board here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=211.0
It helped me to speak to people or even meet up with people going through the same.

It helped me to chat/moan/support ladies at the same stage as me:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

Good luck.


----------



## alexsmummy (Apr 23, 2013)

thank you bubblicious (great screen name by the way!  ) 

now that i have calmed down a bit i am just looking forward to the possibility, the hope that this gives us  and have sort of convinced myself that i will get a positive result!  until i know any differently i might as well think that!  

i will definitely check out those links thank you again xxx


----------

